# which leisure battery ?



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all,
Thinking of replacing my 2 x 110 amp leisure batteries in the new year, looking for suggestions re make, type etc
thanks
peter.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I can only help with which not to buy

I have 2 Elecsol and in my personal opinion they are a waste of money

Alan H


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Leisure bats*



Fatalhud said:


> I can only help with which not to buy
> 
> I have 2 Elecsol and in my personal opinion they are a waste of money
> 
> Alan H


Whats wrong with your Elecsol's Alan? ours have been good as gold coupled with a 100w Alden solar panel we have not run out of leccy.
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

jacknjill said:


> Hi all,
> Thinking of replacing my 2 x 110 amp leisure batteries in the new year, looking for suggestions re make, type etc
> thanks
> peter.


BANG for BUCK I recommend this! same battery as the Numax XV31mf but less profit margin and a different label. 2 for £158
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250736891214&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi peter, i replaced my to 110's with energy bull 115 leisure batterys. banner battery number 95901 . they are doing exactly what they are supposed to at the moment. google them and see what you think, all the best sean


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

i'm using a couple of VARTA Semi-traction batteries at the moment

Where to buy

these people have a good selection of batteries (though a tad expensive but paying a bit extra may be worth it for good advice )

http://www.barden-uk.com/


----------



## jacksatlast (Oct 2, 2010)

*which Leisure battery*

Numax CXV30HMF Sealed Leisure Battery

Brilliant Price £88.90 and wonderful battery From:

http://www.tayna.co.uk/enquiry.php

Bonus this battery is light


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: which Leisure battery*



jacksatlast said:


> Numax CXV30HMF Sealed Leisure Battery
> 
> Brilliant Price £88.90 and wonderful battery From:
> 
> ...


That's same as Xv31mf but with single terminals and plus P&P
I bought from Tanya this year but have since realised a better deal at the post I made earlier


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

John Wickersham tested batteries recently in one - or more - of the magazines, and Banner came up as the best value for money in terms of manufacture and longevity - whatever that is.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: which Leisure battery*



Techno100 said:


> jacksatlast said:
> 
> 
> > Numax CXV30HMF Sealed Leisure Battery
> ...


I had a nightmare getting them to replace a duff alphaline battery. I would personally not recommend battery megastore.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Leisure bats*



Codfinger said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > I can only help with which not to buy
> ...


After 18 months of poor performance the supplier changed them for me with like for like and the new ones still give no where near the stated Amp hour rating

Alan H


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Steer clear af any battery described as 'Dual Purpose'. 
For the habitation you need a semi-traction like the Varta semi traction or the Banner 'Energy Bull'.
I have a couple of near six year old Varta Semi-tractions and they are still performing perfectly satisfactorily.

For engine starting use starter batteries. For habitation use semi-raction or traction if the budget will stretch.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Leisure bats*



Fatalhud said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fatalhud said:
> ...


Alan is there an easy way of checking the amp hours being used or left in batteries?
Chris


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have 2 Elecsol 125A/H,they have been fine so far after nearly a year,having said that I would not recommend them.

They are sold with a 5 year warranty which sounds impressive, however a few members have had problems trying to claim on this extended warranty.

You have to have a faulty battery tested at a local halfords or similar and get certification that it is dead and send it back to Elecsol(at your expense)

The problem is that they do not have proper test facilities for a leisure battery which has different properties to an engine battery.Consequently the dud battery will often test ok.

Many people give up at this stage as it is just too much hassle so the 5 year warranty is not worth the paper it is written on.

Next time my batteries need replacing I will use a local dealer and get the standard lead acid type,then if there are any problems they will be easy to return and replace under warranty.The last pair of lead acid batteries I had lasted 5 years(caravan and m/home)and cost around £60 each.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*batteries*

im a commercial electrician who fits large arrays of wet cells to power fire alarm and em light systems and im amazed at what manufacturers of " leisure " batteries have been able to claim over the past few years. what we fit has to be proven in a court of law if an accident happened and they didnt perform so suprise ...suprise the manufactures dont make crazy claims. ive read an article in the last few months by john wikerham( i think that his name) and he was talking sense and reported that a new standard has been introduced which is related to the manufacturing methods and not just what the sticker says on the side of leisure , check this out . also make sure the interconnections are tight and clean, the charger is ok and leds are used whenever, ps your doing the right thing in changing both at the same time ...also wear gloves and some splash proof goggles when changing em we wear thick leather aprons bit gay but very usefull if batteries are cracked and are under gas pressure if vents blocked stc


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Did have some hassle changing less than 6 month old Elecsol as Outdoor Bits didn't want to know and the guy at Elecsol seemed to be babysitting his kids all the time. He was very rude and abrupt but after I'd sent off the report he sent out a new battery and didn't have to send the old one back.

Joe


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Leisure bats*



Codfinger said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > Codfinger said:
> ...


Already done that, when I can afford it I will swap them, So watching this thread will be useful to see what others suggest

Alan H


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Battery*

I agree with those who think the Elecsol is poor - vastly overated hype.

Mine has nothing like its stated capacity and whilst its fine when kept fully charged with either the alternator or a CTEK 7000 (as it should be) performance falls rapidly when you want to use it for any length of time without mains hook-up. This is with a van with full LED lighting and low current drains so goodness knows what it would be like with conventional lighting.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

What's the average lifespan of hab batteries?
Does this cold weather we're currently experiencing shorten their lifespan?


----------

